# Long legs



## slumdawg11b (Apr 4, 2013)

Long enough to look like they belong on a bigger dog. Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

True, nice picture. Got any more?
How old?


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita was all legs for a while like that too!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My Dexter is like that too. All legs and joints LOL. Such a cute picture


----------

